# SEAFOOD.



## Wargle (Sep 30, 2010)

For discussion of all noms that coem from water, fish, shrimp, crab, etc.

I like shrimp and cod, but only the latter with tea.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 30, 2010)

oh god do we have to suffer through the horrible puns even outside the intros forum?


----------



## Aisling (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, I like grilled rainbow trout. Tilapia and flounder are okay... I like shrimp too but I guess I like fish more? Some fish, anyway. Breaded fish sticks are gross. Catfish is kinda gross.

I like getting crab stuffed mushrooms from Red Lobster, but that's the only time I'll eat crab. I can eat lobster but it's not a favorite. It's all my sister would eat for the longest time after her chemo, though. I got burnt out on Red Lobster kind of fast.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't bring myself to eat shellfish; they're like the _insects of the ocean._

I'll eat fish, though I don't do so often just because I don't go to a lot of seafood places anyway. Catfish is my favorite but that's not saying much, since I don't eat much else in the way of fish.


----------



## Mercy (Sep 30, 2010)

I really only like the fresh caught seafood my family would catch. So that would include salmon (especially smoked salmon <3), shrimp, crab, halibut, lobster, and rainbow trout is pretty good as well. Oh and I love herring eggs on hemlock branches, which may sound weird but it's kind of an Alaskan Native tradition we grew up on. :]

And on the "have tried, but don't like" list there's squid, oysters, clams, and last but not least whale. I didn't know what it was when I tried it, because they had an eskimo name for it, so I was like "D:" when I found out what it was. I don't really know how the people from up north like it. D:


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 30, 2010)

yaaaaay _prawns_!

fish is okay too I guess? :/ I haven't eaten enough lobster or crab to have an opinion on it, but mussels are _disgusting_.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh! I forgot about scallops. They're really good when you wrap them in bacon.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 30, 2010)

Actually I do eat tea and drink cod in real life, not just here.

I like Shrimp. and cod. That;s it. I ate catfish once, with hotsauce, which is ironic because I _hate_ hot sauce and fish not cod.


----------



## ... (Sep 30, 2010)

Seafood is amazing~

All forms of it except for those damn krill and oysters. And fricking cucumbers. I mean, come on, they're cucumbers living in saltwater their whole lives, they might as well be sea pickles. Eewy.

Favorites would have to be cod, salmon, tuna, lobster, crab (especially in cake form), shrimp, scallops (which is properly pronounced to rhyme with "wallop") and clams. Soo until there's a SEAFOOD FTW button in the poll, I'm not voting.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 30, 2010)

I like seafood but I never got to eat it much. My dad didn't like it so my mom never made it. :<

I do love fried shrimp. And sushi, especially eel. And any generic fish is probably also good. I don't like crab very much because it's a pain in the ass to eat; I've never had lobster.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 30, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> I can't bring myself to eat shellfish; they're like the _insects of the ocean._


_Delicious_ insects of the ocean. Raw oysters are so good... Oyster in general is good, although it can be horribly gross if you cook it wrong. And I love clams cooked with basil leaves. Delicious does not describe the awesome that is shellfish. Also, shrimps and prawns are awesome. So are crabs. My mom buys fresh crabs from our awesome asian supermarket and just thrown them in the oven to bake. That way, all the flavor is concentrated into the crab, and it tastes slightly smoky and full of deliciousness. Lobster is like a milder version of crab with some shrimp tossed in. I've only had lobster once, so I can't really comment, but, according to my memory, it was very delicious. 



Mercy said:


> I really only like the fresh caught seafood my family would catch. So that would include salmon (especially smoked salmon <3), shrimp, crab, halibut, lobster, and rainbow trout is pretty good as well. Oh and I love herring eggs on hemlock branches, which may sound weird but it's kind of an Alaskan Native tradition we grew up on. :]


Whoa, you get fresh seafood?! Lucky you. Fresh seafood is the best (even better than steak, in my opinion), especially wild salmon. The first time I had wild salmon was about a week ago, and you can really taste the difference, even though it's one of those flash-frozen packets. Farmed salmon tastes mushy and kind of gross, but wild salmon is _so good_. And freshly caught halibut is definitely superior to grocery store halibut. They taste completely different, even when cooked in the same way. Fresh halibut has a finer, smoother texture, while grocery store halibut is sort of grainy and ugh. 

My favorite cooked fish is probably tilapia; it doesn't really taste like anything, but it's the few fresh fishes that's sold cheaply at the supermarket nearby, and my parents are great at cooking it. Although wild salmon is flying up my list at this moment. 

Random weird seafood I've eaten: jellyfish (tasteless, interesting texture, sort of crunchy), sea cucumbers (weird aftertaste, interesting texture), shark (really rough texture, can't remember the taste because I was really young). 

Why yes I do love my seafood.


----------



## Minish (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm a vegetarian, but. I like to reminisce about the ol' meaty days. 8)

I adored seafood; tuna, rainbow trout, shrimps (<3), pilchards... the list goes on forever and ever. Seafood pizzas were basically the highlight of my entire year, oh goddd the seafood pizzas.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm not really a seafood person. I like other meats though...


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't really eat seafood, unless it would be terribly impolite not to. I don't like salty things, so I don't even like seaweed, and vegetarianism gets in the way of most other things X3


----------



## nastypass (Oct 1, 2010)

aaaa i can't decide between mussels and shrimp and scallops and salmon and and aaaaa


----------



## Elliekat (Oct 1, 2010)

Man I'm the only one who like shellfish :\

ANYWAY MUSSELS AND CLAMS ARE GREAT and oyster soup is also great and sushi is great too but that is not an option D:


----------



## hyphen (Oct 1, 2010)

Crab.^-^


----------



## Rex (Oct 1, 2010)

I like all types of seafood - fish, shellfish, clams/mussels/scallops, etc.

My favorite type of fish is salmon, and I also _love_ shrimp.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 1, 2010)

Fish is gooood.

I like tuna and haddock the best. It's always weird when we go to England because they make fish suppers with some sort of mysterious fish that isn't haddock and it weirds me out. :(


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 1, 2010)

I prefer fish, but shrimp is good too.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 1, 2010)

I really like most seafood, though I've yet to try things like oysters. I somehow doubt that I'll like them. Generally, any and all fish is good, prawns are amazing.

I love prawn toast, though it probably doesn't really count as "sea food".


----------



## H-land (Oct 1, 2010)

Shrimp, salmon, and tilapia.
Though honestly I tend to enjoy Mystery Breaded Whitefish.
I'm okay with crabs, I guess, but I don't dig clams.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 1, 2010)

I fucken hate seafood. And that's that. I can stomach some fish, but I will never choose to eat fish unless I don't have a choice, haha...


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 1, 2010)

The only seafood I like is fried clams, and chewing them too long brings out the clammy taste. I have tried kind crab legs and crab cakes, and those were okay.


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 1, 2010)

ooooh too hard to vote. D:

I love shrimp, crab, lobster, and fish! Crab legs and lobster tail are very yummy, and fried shrimp and fish are as well!

Seafood is great. Cept for clams and oysters.


----------



## Green (Oct 1, 2010)

If I could live off of calamari I would.

Also crab, shrimp, lobster, and oysters are amazing and seafood is the best thing ever.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Oct 1, 2010)

I am obsessed with shrimp in every way. Seafood in general is the best type of food known to man, end of.


----------



## Mai (Oct 11, 2010)

Ugh _noooooooooo fishhh

Please._

Fish is horrible why do people _eat it?_?!!!

But I love crab and scallops, and shrimp is good if I don't have to pull the tail of because that disgusts me. Lobster is decent, but I haven't tried much else.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 11, 2010)

Then how do you know you hate fish...?


----------



## Mai (Oct 11, 2010)

No, I mean I've tried plenty of fish, but I never liked them. We don't go to seafood places that often because of that, so I haven't tried calimari or clam or other seafood other than crab, lobster, scallops, and shrimp.


----------



## Lili (Oct 12, 2010)

Dear God yes, SHRIMP.  I also like clams and mussels, but shrimp's still better.


----------



## Munchkin (Oct 16, 2010)

I _adore_ fish! Give me any fish, cooked in almost any way, and I'll nom that thing >:]

Lobster and crab are my favorites, though! I had some crab.meat fried rice last night, in fact =D

I love shrimp, too <3

I just don't like squid, octopus, clams, mussels, etc. =x


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 17, 2010)

I am lucky enough to live in Brussels, where mussels are the national dish. They are amazing. Nom.
Fish-wise I'm a bit picky, the only ones I really like are salmon (and by like I mean love passionately) and tuna. I hate cod.
Shrimp, squid, octopus, lobster and crab are all good too. I've never had clams or oysters but oysters look a bit too much like snot and smell a bit too much like the sea which is why I haven't had any yet.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 19, 2010)

...im banned from seafood stop torturing me ;.;

If anyone remembers me saying so in the CC.


----------

